
Overleaf Is Down - snrji
https://twitter.com/overleaf/status/1098632708631212033
======
slondr
Ah crap. I was just working on my resume too. Well, guess I'm moving to Mega +
Emacs again once it comes back up. I'm not going to trust any online service
with my workflow if they're going to have downtime like this.

